# Change Gear Holder (3d Print)



## opensourcefan (May 4, 2022)

All my gears needed a home so I made this to keep them comfortable. Empty spot gears are on the lathe. Space for blank spot bushings as well.


----------



## Susquatch (May 5, 2022)

opensourcefan said:


> All my gears needed a home so I made this to keep them comfortable. Empty spot gears are on the lathe. Space for blank spot bushings as well.



Very Very Cool! I'm impressed! My gears are all piled on top of each other. I don't think the are very comfy at all...... 

What Software did you use? 

What 3d printer did you use?


----------



## DPittman (May 5, 2022)

Very nice.  I put a bolt through the center of mine and cover them all with a  old sock, how elegant eh?


----------



## opensourcefan (May 5, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Very Very Cool! I'm impressed! My gears are all piled on top of each other. I don't think the are very comfy at all......
> 
> What Software did you use?
> 
> What 3d printer did you use?


Thank you.

I build with Tinkercad when I can, it's easy. Fusion 360 for complicated stuff. Cura for slicing.

Voxelab Aquila X2 (Ender 3 V2 clone) Material is PLA+, print took 26hrs.

I'm happy with it. Originally thought about stacking on a post as well but knowing me, the one I would need would always be at the bottom.


----------



## Susquatch (May 5, 2022)

opensourcefan said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I build with Tinkercad when I can, it's easy. Fusion 360 for complicated stuff. Cura for slicing.
> 
> ...



Ya, I always seem to need the big ones too.


----------



## Tincup (May 5, 2022)

I know nothing about 3D printing, but was surprised to see a Dremel 3D20 printer on sale for $299, regular $899 at PA the other day


----------



## Degen (May 5, 2022)

Tincup said:


> I know nothing about 3D printing, but was surprised to see a Dremel 3D20 printer on sale for $299, regular $899 at PA the other day


Be forewarned, I look at these and found that they are older models and have some quarks to them when I googled them.


----------



## Tincup (May 5, 2022)

Degen said:


> Be forewarned, I look at these and found that they are older models and have some quarks to them when I googled them.


Well, that's why I threw it out here, there is just a tremendous  amount of experience and knowledge from forum members who are always willing share.
My better half, the minister of finance was campaigning for a purchase but the Scottish needed to research and compare.
Thanks Degen


----------



## gmihovics (May 5, 2022)

Dremel printers also lock you into using their spools of filament, they use smaller spools so normal ones won't fit in the machine.


----------



## Tincup (May 6, 2022)

So what might a good choice for entry level be? I have no CAD experience, but have used blueprints and construction documents for most of my working years.


----------



## Dan Dubeau (May 6, 2022)

Nice gear holder I like that idea.  I've always been meaning to make stuff like that to better organize my drawers but never get around to it.  I don't like running my printers unattended or overnight, so long prints tend to never happen.


----------



## David_R8 (May 6, 2022)

Tincup said:


> So what might a good choice for entry level be? I have no CAD experience, but have used blueprints and construction documents for most of my working years.


I have an Ender 3v2 that has been trouble free.


----------



## opensourcefan (May 6, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> I have an Ender 3v2 that has been trouble free.


@Tincup

Yep, totally agree. It's very popular which equals lots of support and modding capabilities. Mine is a clone of that made by Voxelab which is owned by Flashforge. It is even less expensive then the Creality Ender. All parts, mods etc are interchangeable.


----------



## gmihovics (May 6, 2022)

save yourself the hassle and buy a bltouch along with it. it will save you so much time and frustration. There are a ton of places to find the instructions to install and use it.


----------



## Tincup (May 6, 2022)

Bltouch for bed leveling, makes sense now that you bring it up. I wouldn't have thought about it.


----------



## Tincup (May 6, 2022)

Other than spare spools, colours I guess,  are extras needed?


----------



## gmihovics (May 6, 2022)

you can just pick up spools of filament as you consume them. there are a bunch of different types each with their own range of colours and uses. check out the 3d printing section, lots of great info there.


----------



## Tincup (May 6, 2022)

gmihovics said:


> you can just pick up spools of filament as you consume them. there are a bunch of different types each with their own range of colours and uses. check out the 3d printing section, lots of great info there.


Ok, thanks


----------



## opensourcefan (May 6, 2022)

gmihovics said:


> save yourself the hassle and buy a bltouch along with it. it will save you so much time and frustration. There are a ton of places to find the instructions to install and use it.


Gotta say my CR Touch has been a game changer. It's important to learn how to level properly but it's super handy.


----------



## GummyMonster (May 7, 2022)

Tincup.
  I recently asked a whole bunch about the 3d printers, the info I received may be helpful to you.
In the 3d printing forum, Jangers post about the Prusa XL and my post about getting started has a ton of good advice from the knowledgeable folk on here. There's lots more advice further down the pages.
Good luck.
Ken


----------



## Tincup (May 7, 2022)

GummyMonster said:


> Tincup.
> I recently asked a whole bunch about the 3d printers, the info I received may be helpful to you.
> In the 3d printing forum, Jangers post about the Prusa XL and my post about getting started has a ton of good advice from the knowledgeable folk on here. There's lots more advice further down the pages.
> Good luck.
> Ken


Thanks Ken


----------

